# 2017 YTD Sting Count



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm not sure I can give you a sting count for the past week, let alone 2017. Several hundred? 

A few years ago I attempted to catch a "swarm" unsuccessfully. I lost count on stings after 95. Spent July 4th with one eye swollen and a wife picking stingers out of my scalp.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

13, so far. My last two happened at the same time, through my 9 mil nitrile gloves. 

Last year my last one came in December, so we'll see.


----------



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

probably around 100. I usually pick up one or two during every inspection. I got lit up like nobodies business during honey harvesting this year. I don't usually wear gloves as I think stings are an important learning tool, but next year I'll be looking like the Michelin man in all my armour when I pull and blow supers. 50 stings to the hands in 2 hours friggin sucks.


----------



## Kcnc1 (Mar 31, 2017)

I only have two hives and this was my first year. Since March about 20. I think knowing the number of hives managed as well as number of stings would be interesting information.


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

I started my two hives the first of May this year. I usually wear just a veil to inspect and so far I've only had 3 stings. I didn't wear a veil on my first inspection and got popped on the cheek...lesson quickly learned.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm probably in the range of 10-15 for the year, but I have only 3 hives, and I suit up, with gloves, for every visit.

Of course that doesn't help if you don't zip your suit, or if your veil has holes in it:


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

0 for the past 3 or 4 years. I wear a veil and whatever I have on. I do prefer to roll my sleeves up since that (IMO) is better than a tunnel for them to crawl into. I do have a prayer as I approach the hives.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Nhaupt2 said:


> probably around 100. I usually pick up one or two during every inspection. I got lit up like nobodies business during honey harvesting this year. I don't usually wear gloves as I think stings are an important learning tool, but next year I'll be looking like the Michelin man in all my armour when I pull and blow supers. 50 stings to the hands in 2 hours friggin sucks.


LOL. Yes, stings are an important learning tool. On thing you learn is why you should wear gloves! :lpf:


----------



## Buzz-kill (Aug 23, 2017)

7 stings on 6 hives at the beginning of the year and 8 at the end.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Don't really remember. 3 or 4? 
I don't react much, so once the sting is gone I forget about it. Last year when I first got my bees and was moving them to their new home I didn't have gear and got about maybe 50 or more on my wrists all withing about ten minutes. That swelled up a little and hurt for a few days.


----------



## gruntworker (May 20, 2013)

Tried to work a hybrid hive earlier this year. Over 1 hundred stings over two days, 6o ish on my ankles through duct tape. Couldn't walk well the next day. Very good learning experience. 

My hives about 12 stings this year. I work them in shorts and a tshirt though.


----------



## BeeDakota (Oct 9, 2016)

I think I got 3 stings all year. I suit up every time. I look like I got in a bar fight when I get stung and it makes life miserable for about a week for me. Well worth it to Michelin man up for me.


----------



## Grins (May 24, 2016)

One sting all season, I need to get stung more so I'm going into next season bare handed. I'd like to get stung at least once every month to keep venom reactions in check.


----------



## JoshuaW (Feb 2, 2015)

Too many stings to count, or care. But I'd say less than 5 stings in a day is an easy day.


----------



## Bolichsbees (Jul 31, 2016)

lol

I know how ya'll feel. I like my hands, though more importantly fingers, free when working my yards. Try this...

I bough dishwashing gloves from Walmart, cut the fingers and thumb off, and tuck the cuffs in my breeze jacket. Much cooler, protects where I normally get stung (top of hand / wrist), and I have the flexibility and dexterity of uncovered fingers. 

Give it a run, I think you'll like it.

bb


----------



## PaulT (Sep 2, 2015)

One this year. Suit and gloves.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

50 ish, always suited up, 15 or so in the yard while working on the pond. 5 on neck and face when mowing and far from the hives. We started the year with a pissy hive.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

A day without a bee sting is like a day without sunshine. I quit counting years ago.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Maybe 1/2 a dozen daily, sometimes less sometimes more. Been that way for the last 45 or so years, I just rub them off don't really notice. Much of my work involves handling queens so gloves are not an option but I don't like wearing gloves anyway, don't wear a veil either unless I have to.

Agree with Nhaupt2 though, for pulling honey, full suit and gloves, especially if there's a bit of robbing.


----------



## Bunyabees (May 17, 2017)

Maybe 20, but that included a couple that I deliberately got to sting around my ankle in a hope that it might help my insertional achilles tendonitis. Last 3 stings was a couple of weeks ago when I was just down the hives and I blew up like a bastard at the two sites of stings. Not a great sign - first time this has happened.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Haven't paid attention to the number in awhile but there are always a few memorable ones that'll get your attention. Highest point of your inseam, up the pant leg to your fruit of the looms; a friend had one up her nose before it became a snot rocket bee, etc


----------



## Emict326 (Oct 13, 2014)

6 stings just using a vale (after getting stung between the eyes)
one was while at work in another state.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Really low number of stings this year, probably only about 100.


----------



## BeeDakota (Oct 9, 2016)

rwurster said:


> Really low number of stings this year, probably only about 100.


I think I'd probably die if I got 100 stings.


----------



## Walter Lawler (Apr 12, 2013)

I've gotten 5 with 4 hives. 3 were on the same day, they just weren't happy to see me. The last 2 times out, my grandson said they were all over my head, shoulders and back, but no stings. I have a jacket and veil, but do not use gloves.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't count stings. I work them in shorts and t shirt no vail this year. I'm lucky I don't swell up from stings and they only hurt for a a little while.


----------



## johnny2 (Feb 6, 2017)

my first year keeping and had 30 packages that you could work naked if you would have wanted until we stole their honey then they chased the lawn mower. The other group we had 32 splits and they where mean as mud dauber hornets,thru the year I would guess 500 plus stings , my wife would always get it worse for some reason. lavender oil appears to calm them and smoking the areas you really dont want stings helps too (inside of the legs)


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Four hives, three stings. two years ago my reaction to stings really changed, before, it was, ouch, rub, and forget about it. For whatever reason, then it became ouch and the reaction was more like a yellow jacket or Bumble Bee (remember those?) sting, big welt, swelling, very sore for a few days. Now, it's veil, welding sleeves, 9 mil gloves. The stings I got were from bees who followed me back to the barn, 1800 feet and waited till I unsuited. My bees are pretty mellow, but it seems like there's always one who has kamikaze instincts and follows after any hive inspection, etc. No, I've been tested and am not allergic, Dr. said as we get older some things change. Really?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>what’s your sting count for 2017?
>Mine’s about 52, give or take a couple

You have time to count? If I would rubber band my pant legs I could probably keep it to almost none, but I need to get stung now and again...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Duplicate


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mefco said:


> Ok, now that the season is winding down, what’s your sting count for 2017?
> Mine’s about 52, give or take a couple, including one during extraction, that never happened before, she came in tail first and blasted me above the eye, a little “bee-tox” treatment


People actually keep count? Why?


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> People actually keep count? Why?


No idea. I stopped counting on Jan 1. I think I lost count at 1 sting. a rough guess for the year, 1,000? who knows. Who cares....


----------



## BlueRidgeBees (Jul 5, 2016)

From two hives started this Spring, I got about 20 or so. The first couple were right above the eye when I tried the whole no veil approach. Won't be doing that much more.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

In 5 years- ZERO. 

I am not counting the little nicks through the glove if I trap one between the frame .... EXCEPT for on Mother's day this year 2017, smoking ribs no where near the hives and not even bee keeping....I saw one corkscrew towards me and nailed me full on under my eyebrow. The **** thing was stuck to me and I had a bowl of ribs in my arms......I burst into the kitchen door and ribs went flying everywhere-being new to a bee sting-I freaked......( I think it was a queenless hive I was dealing with then nearby) .

After dinner my eye was halfway swollen shut 90 mins later, and I took myself to the ER for some prednisone. Eye and face were drastically unswollen 4-6 hours later.....

ZERO???? BS.......nope-thanks to my ULTRABREEZE bee suit!!!

I never go very deep into my apiary with out PPE. That's just plain stupid and could be dangerous......


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

This year was really low sting count, Im guessing about 200


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Mid 50's which is high for me , had one nasty hive that needed gone; and it did. Usually the low mid teens. I just wear a jacket veil and gloves, sometime no jacket


----------



## Amiaji (Jun 8, 2017)

Didn't really keep count, maybe a dozen? My bees have been very patient with me. I started the year wearing a full suit but quickly graduated to only wearing a veil. Except for one time when they decided I had been messing around in the hive a little too long, the only time I have been stung is when I put my fingers where they didn't belong.


----------

